# How long do cockatiels live?



## Dmcflygirl (Jun 4, 2010)

I have a beautiful cockatiel that i have known all my life (I'm 15) and he is 21 years old. I really don't want to lose him  and im curious as to see what the average age for cockatiels are. I've done some research and they are telling me that they live to be a bout 15-20 years old... Whats your input on their average ages???


----------



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

I not sure but I have one who has to be about 20 he's blind so I would say it depends on how there raised =]


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Cockatiels _can_ live to about 30 years. 
The oldest one to ever live was in his late 30's.


----------



## Dmcflygirl (Jun 4, 2010)

*Thanks I guess :|
Its both good and bad news. I have a mean cockatiel who is young and an all around awesome cockatiel who is up in his years *


----------

